# TT Gallery for wheels/colours/interiors etc



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

Whilst searching around for wheels, came upon this site, which I thought was a great idea:

http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com/audi-tt-mk1-the-bir/

Is this something that our site could , ahem 'borrow'  or maybe put a link to. Whilst I appreciate its not ideal to do this, there are often requests for a photoshop of certain wheels or colours, and this would assist those people. Any good for our Forum?

Rgds
Grahame


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi Grahame - unfortunately it's not as simple as just whacking them up. Intellectual property rights will govern most (if not all) of those pictures, so we have no legal right to display them without permission. In turn gaining permission to display all those pics would take years to track down the picture owners.


----------

